# Post TT and Still Having Problems- Thinking Gluten?



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I knew I'd have the normal problems (going hypo) but I feel strongly that something else is wrong.

Let me rewind a bit.

I started Lamictal for my bipolar and after 6 months, I had SEVERE itching on my scalp and a sunburn like rash all over my chest. My doctor immediately took me off. I was placed on Tegretol. This was all prior to my TT.

I thought the itching went away but it has been back a few times since. It gets so bad some times I can't NOT itch it and sometimes will get scabs.

Even though right now I'm hypo, I still have diarrhea and stomach issues.

Also, I notice that I will get random hives. One or two, on an arm or leg or belly and they itch like mad and go away in a day or so. My TT scar is INTENSELY itchy much of the time (but not all the time). I have to rub it to try and get relief. I know scars get itchy but....

What makes me believe these things are from an allergy is that I take Benedryl and ALL of them go away. The TT scar itch included.

Is there a connection between Graves and gluten??

I am half tempted to just go gluten free but I'll be honest with you in saying I don't like the idea. The only bonus if it's not the gluten is that I'd lose some of this weight I put on since the surgery.

Let me know your thoughts and experiences.

Last labs from Nov (getting new ones this week) - long story but short of it is that i was sick, car broke and I was unable to get in at the end of Dec for my scheduled labs which is why the labs are so far apart)

FT3 2.6 (2.3-4.2)

FT4 1.1 (.9-1.8)

TSH 9.638 (.55-4.8)


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you asked for a blood test for Celiac Disease? Some Graves' patients do feel much better off gluten, some don't see a difference at all, I think it's all how one's body handles it. However, with you having symptoms of a rash and itching and it stopping with Benedryl, it sounds like something is up. I know you said it started before the TT, but has been back here and there since going off the Lamictal-could it something in the medications you're currently on? It might even be a general food allergy that's not specifically Gluten. Perhaps a visit to a immunologist/rheumatology might be worth looking into first?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

To be honest, if you suspect problems with gluten ask for the blood panel for Celiac Disease before going gluten free. If you are gluten free at the time of the labs and truly have Celiac Disease they are worthless, they'll show a false negative as you will have had removed the offending agent and your blood wont have the markers in them. I don't blame you about not wanting to go gluten free. I know that seems to be all the rave health food wise, but when I was told I could be potentially developing it due to one of my blood tests I flat out said I wanted it proven via a GI scope before I did that, especially since it would mean giving up part of my family's cooking heritage. So you aren't alone there. 

I also agree with Prudence, you may have a general food allergy, or even to something like a laundry detergent. Since it's something that's stopped with a anti-histamine, it does sound like an allergy of some sort. Another option would be to consult a dermatologist as it seems to be mostly skin related. They will definitely know all the questions to ask and probably have a whole list of common offenders you may use, along with allergy testing. The other thing I can think of is that being hypo can also cause dry skin which can aggravate itching. I know when my thyroid (regardless of how much of it was in there) really decides to wander off in lala land I experience both extremely dry skin and itching from it.

As for the gut issues: I am not a Graves patient, in fact I just happened to see your topic and just happened to read hoping I could at least offer some advice. Reading your sig it hasn't been that long since your treatment that was successful. While it may seem a lot longer, your body has been through quite a shock and probably thinking "What in God's name just happened to me?!" I would say that it's still trying to get back to some sense of normal as you work on getting your thyroid balanced. I'm not sure what sort of stomach issues you're having, but they definitely do exist for hypothyroid people as well as hyper. If I may ask, how often are you having diarrhea? Is it as often as before the surgery or is it slowing down some? If it's as often as before or bothersome I would mention it to the doctor. Otherwise I would say that it took a while for your body to get out of whack and develop issues and it's going to take some time to heal. I know from experience it's no fun being hypo, hopefully things will settle down for you and balance out. hugs2


----------

